
Amazon ends its unlimited cloud storage plan - chmars
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/08/amazon-ends-its-unlimited-cloud-storage-plan/
======
xchip
I think it was all marketing... Like the drones thing...

How many people believe the porn excuse?

------
Frenchgeek
"although members of its Prime subscription club will still get unlimited
cloud storage for photos."

So.... Create a picture based steganographic file system?

